# Anybody know a ND breeder in Dixfield Maine?



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

I know this is a long shot, but maybe someone here can help. This is Dixie. She is a Nigerian Dwarf March yearling that we bought in Maine this past February, somewhere North of Portland. The lady we purchased her from was not the breeder, but she did provide a registration application from the breeder, which I have since lost. The pigment in her ears is very dark, and I have been unable to make out any tattoos, even with a flashlight. 

When we brought her home I wasn't really worried about her registration, because she was in such bad shape I didn't think she would live long. We've managed to bring her back from the edge, and my children have become quite attached to her. I would love for them to be able to show their favorite goat at the county fair in a couple of years. If anybody has any ideas your input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

She's pretty! Are you looking to get her bred, or are you looking for the farm where she was born?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

If you can't track down registration papers for her, you can always register her as a NOA. ( Native On Appearance, just in case you didn't know (;!)


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Sylvie-thank you! I'm looking for her farm of origin. I'm hoping to get in contact with her breeder. I'm kind of afraid to get her bred. She's only about 14 inches at the shoulder, and if she were to have problems kidding I think our only option would be a C-section. She would also have to be bred to an itty bitty guy. My bucks would squash her.

Delilah- I didn't think Nigerians could be registered as NOA? Thought I had read that somewhere. If I'm wrong that could be an option. Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmm... Maybe contact the person you bought her from? 

No, Nigerians can not be registered NOA... Only standard breeds... Kinda stinks... 

Is that second pic resent? Is that black doe way in the background Georgia??


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Skyla!

The woman we got her from does not remember the name of the breeder, only the town the farm was located in. That is Georgia in the way back. She and Lovers are doing great. I'm in love with those goats. Since they got here I'm able to make cheese twice a week. Here's a pic of her from earlier this evening. I'll try to get one of lovers tomorrow.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great job helping her! I do not know of breeders in that area.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi 


Oh that's a bummer...  hmm.. I'll do some looking around.. You could always ask some breeders in Maine if they know anyone in that area.. I'll look through my ADGA member book too.

Awe she looks great  she looks quite content and happy  not that she is hard to please as long as you give her food and some cuddles every day 
Wow! That's great! We still haven't made cheese yet this year... We did some ice cream and butter though  but we have 12 gallons in the freezer and I want some goat cheese!  LOL!

I would love to see Lovers! I miss those buggers  I'm so happy they are happy and healthy and doing well


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh darn it lol! Yeah it does stink!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Delilah said:


> If you can't track down registration papers for her, you can always register her as a NOA. ( Native On Appearance, just in case you didn't know (;!)


 no you cant adga doesnt do noa on nigerians.


----------

